# Mountain West, Conf USA, Atlantic 10, Miss Valley top 10



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

This list might be missing some guys because I havent seen everyone
Also Aaric Murray from LaSalle is intruguing but I havent seen him at all (about to search the net for highlights after this post)

1. Andrew Nicholson .. St Bonaventure.... 
2. Damian Saunders .. Duquesne... 
3. Jordan Eglseder .. Northern Iowa
4. Jerome Jordan .. Tulsa
5. Billly White .. San Diego State
6. Chris Wright .. Dayton
7. Jeremy Wise .. Southern Miss
8. Damian Hollis .. George Washington
9. Darrius Morrow .. East Carolina
10. Aubrey Coleman .. Houston

feel free to ask questions if you arent sure who some of these guys are...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I figure you have the mid majors all lumped together

Well in that case Larry Sanders of VCU in the CAA is probably a top 5 prospect in that category, maybe number 1.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

thats on my next thread... got 2 left in my little series, lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chris Wright should be higher and the big kid from Northern Iowa is not an NBA prospect, with his upside being at best an Aaron Gray. He's just too big and lumbering.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

he looked sort of dominant against all those 6'7 center so i figured he do something in the NBA, i think he will be a pretty good center in the NBDL...

I dont think too much of Chris Wright, he is really athletic but his potential to make an impact in the NBA is low


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wright is better than most players on that list, which might not be saying much.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Elliot Williams?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i dunno didnt see enough in Duke plus he has to sit a year out anyway, right?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nah, he got an exception to play this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> This list might be missing some guys because I havent seen everyone
> Also Aaric Murray from LaSalle is intruguing but I havent seen him at all (about to search the net for highlights after this post)
> 
> 1. Andrew Nicholson .. St Bonaventure....
> ...


Well these are always tougher to make but I was pretty much off on every player, lol. Jerome Jordan did end up getting drafted, the other 4 guys to be drafted: Derrick Caracted, Darington Hobson and Jordan Crawford were all transfers and of course Hassan Whiteside was a freshman that came out of nowhere.
Can't be mad at myself for missing Whiteside but do make a mental note to give transfers more consideration when making these lists in the future.
Funny thing is when I look at the list, I have no idea who Darius Morrow is and know nothing about his game or even what position he plays. I'm sure I saw him play once or twice and he did some good things that I remembered when I made that list though.


----------



## king DE (Jan 11, 2011)

Dirk panning out lead directly to the nba's obsession with tall european players that could shoot.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

King DE seems to have put his responses entirely in the wrong threads.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Please don't tell the Dayton fans you've ranked Wright that high. That will be the topic of conversation for weeks on the A-10 board (which is kinda like 4chan without the porn).


----------

